# Aural Hematoma-Post surgery worry ( gross pic )



## Shawnna (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey,
Everyone here seems to be very informed in many ways. There also seems to be quite a few hematome experiences. I was hoping someone could ease my mind. Dora is our 65lb lab/english shep mix. She had a small hematoma that quickly turned into a huge one, taking up almost her whole ear. She was miserable. We rushed to vet, and he did surgery immediately.( this past Friday, It will be a week ago tomorrow). 

He left what is pretty much a rather large open wound on her ear flap, and stitched together the skin surrounding it to the other side of her ear. I was told that it was to heal from the inside out, and scar over. I was given an antibiotic eardrop to take care of the yeast infection, and an ointment to apply to the wound daily after cleaning.I was given no instructions for bandaging or anything. I did pick up an E collar, knowing that she would have that foot up there digging at it. 


I started to worry Sunday night. It appeared to us that a stitch had come out, at the base of the wound right by her ear canal. It looked like a pocket to the inside of her head. It was pretty disgusting. We went right to the vet Monday to have him check it. He said the stitch was still in place, and that the extra skin "pocket" into her head was just from where the swelling had gone down and it was healing nicely. I have some doubts. I don't know how this skin pocket is supposed to heal itself together when I have to flop her ear over for cleaning. It seperates those pieces of skin. There is also a horrible gross smell. It doesn't smell like infection to me, it just smells like blood and flesh, but Im not sure if that is normal, if anyone else had the pleasure of smelling it during healing. Im concerned with keeping debris out of it. Im doing the best I know, but without being given instructions to bandage, I don't want to do anything wrong.She has also been so lethargic. She is drinking water fine, but has eaten maybe a quarter of what she usually would have eaten by now, and will eat only if we really spice up her food with good treats. 

I guess I am just hoping someone has dealt with one this severe, and if you had any similar things happening. Any insight or advice would be appreciated. 














We haven't cleaned yet today, so it looks a tad worse than it usually does. You can see where the pocket is at the bottom. It also appears that something is going on on the left side of it, between stitches and edge of ear. It seems a little swollen and red. Not sure if its a normal healing/scarring process, or if the vessel is still not healed and trying to fill it up again. That has only been since last night and hasn't gotten any worse throughout today.


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

My dog had the EXACT same surgery on March 1st. 

His was severe. He was very lethargic (wouldn't eat, drink, walk or go outside) before the surgery. The night I picked him up he was a totally different dog. He felt so much better. 

Is your dog on any antibiotics or pain killers? Jack was on a strong antibiotic and a low dose of pain killers 2x's a day. He did not give me any ointment to put on it. He just gave me some cleaning solution. He wore the cone for 14days. I noticed that Jack was kind of funny the first few days until he learned how to navigate with the cone. It was a long 14 days but he healed up very well. 

Jack's ear canal looks similar to that. My vet also left an open wound (for draining I was told) on his ear. His ear was stitched similar to that but the top of the ear looks different. Maybe its the pic?

His ear was also slightly puffy and red during the healing process. I called them and I was told not to worry about it unless there is drainage and its hot to the touch. 

I did not smell his ear. I'm guessing that its normal for it to smell of blood after surgery??? I personally wouldn't worry if it doesn't smell like infection. 

I'm no expert. Just sharing my experience with this.

I would contact your vet with any doubts that you have.

I hope your pup heals up nicely.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

My pit/dingo ages ago had a hematoma that needed surgical repair. Hers was BAD. I think the pic you posted looks GREAT! The smell is from dried stale blood and pus that has seeped into the ear. Obviously you want to clean extra good until the weeping has stopped. Try to prevent the dog from flapping it's head because that will re-open the vessles and cause more harm. 

After the seeping has stopped (like another day or 2) and you see a good scab forming yuo can take a knee high socking and make a snood for your dog. You flip both ears (or just the affected one) up on his head so the canal is open ane exposed to the air, cut the foot off the stocking and slip it over his head holding the ear in place atop his head. This will allow maximum air flow and help it to heal a lot faster. Here's a pic of a snood just to give you a visual idea.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a bit confused by your first post- did the dog ALSO have a yeast infection in the ear? 

I think the picture looks pretty good, as well. Every vet seems to do these different, but the main idea is to OPEN the middle up, then suture down the sides. 

Healing is a bit rough, and the ear will not look the same when you are done, of course. If it was an erect ear, expect it to go down. No way around it.


----------

